# Need A Breeder Referal Please



## norcalgal (Sep 16, 2007)

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum and soooooo glad I found you. I am looking to adopt a Maltese baby and would really love your input. I have gone to the American Maltese Association (their breeder referal page), but found very little that is close to me. I live in Northern California, so am looking for a breeder in San Francisco/Peninsula/Marin County/Bay Area. I am married with two teenagers (16 and 14) and a very happy go lucky 15 months old neutered Havanese boy. I think that my 10.5 year old Persian female Tinkerbell (only 8 lbs) is sick of being Beau's favorite playmate.

TIA,
Julie


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

www.RichMaltese.com 

They have puppies available now and are located near San Fransisco! 

They have beautiful Maltese!

Andrea


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are a couple more:

http://www.whitecliffmaltese.com/

http://www.kellyco.com/maltese/

http://maltaangelsmaltese.com/

http://www.rijesmaltese.com/


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

I live in Oregon and know the problem of wanting to find a breeder close. I ended up getting Shoni (this August) from a wonderful lady in UT. She has fabulous pedigrees and loves and cares for her puppies exceptionally. Shoni couldn't be more perfect! :wub: :wub: She was also very helpful in getting him to me. I didn't want to ship a puppy.
You will find Mary Ann a lovely person. AvanteMaltese.com.  
All the others mentioned in North Cal. are great too. It will just depend on 'who' has YOUR puppy!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

There is also
http://www.ariamaltese.com 

Many of us have had babies shipped from other states, which is less of a risk when dealing with a good breeder. Good luck with your search! It might be hard narrowing it down to just bay area breeders, you might have to widen your search area. There are some fabulous breeders in the LA area also, just not that many in between LA and SF!


----------



## norcalgal (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the referals. 

I will check with all the breeders you have listed and hopefully find my new fur baby soon. :biggrin:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

mini came from chalet de maltese. aria's CH. Chalet Justice's Aria is mini's sister. 

i live in NY and had mini flown to me.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Here are a couple more:
> 
> http://www.whitecliffmaltese.com/
> 
> ...


The maltese in my signature (Lucy) came from Whitecliff Maltese ( http://www.whitecliffmaltese.com ) She is located in Coarsegold (by Yosemite) Lucy was the EASIEST puppy EVER and at almost 2 yrs old, continues to be a wonderful pet. We just love to pieces! Lucy's dad was from Malta Angels and Sheila Riley is just wonderful. I would definitely contact her!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I just posted in your other thread, but figured I'd do it here too. 

I got Jax from Richelieu Maltese. He is fabulous! I would contact Pat and see if she still has any available!!!

Good luck!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Any progress on the puppy search? Just checking in!


----------



## moshi melo (Jul 2, 2009)

I know that Sheila Riley at MaltaAngels has some pups soon, they are adorable! She's also super sweet to talk to.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (moshi melo @ Jul 30 2009, 01:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811404


> I know that Sheila Riley at MaltaAngels has some pups soon, they are adorable! She's also super sweet to talk to.[/B]


 Divine Maltese has females avaible. I'm not sure if she ships but take a look they are gorgous(LOuisiana)


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

This thread is almost 2 years old...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 30 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811496


> This thread is almost 2 years old...[/B]


And I dont' believe she has found her perfect baby yet. Geeeez I admire her patience and dedication. When I decided I wanted a dog, i wanted one as soon as possible. And I got one as soon as possible, LOL.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 30 2009, 11:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811505


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 30 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811496





> This thread is almost 2 years old...[/B]


And I dont' believe she has found her perfect baby yet. Geeeez I admire her patience and dedication. When I decided I wanted a dog, i wanted one as soon as possible. And I got one as soon as possible, LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL, yep I admire her patience too!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jul 30 2009, 10:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811505


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jul 30 2009, 08:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=811496





> This thread is almost 2 years old...[/B]


And I dont' believe she has found her perfect baby yet. Geeeez I admire her patience and dedication. When I decided I wanted a dog, i wanted one as soon as possible. And I got one as soon as possible, LOL.
[/B][/QUOTE]

HAHA Stacy, Im the SAME way!!


----------

